# Marine Officer: MOS 0204 Human Source Intel



## Trooper99 (May 7, 2018)

I know the jist of what they do but do they actually lead the Human Expeditionary Teams (HET) on tactical missions? Or for the most part just doing PowerPoints overseas at Embassies and just conducting the operations from a base? Thank you so the response!


----------



## Trooper99 (May 7, 2018)

Correction on the H.E.T. *HUMINT/CI Exploitation Teams *


----------



## DozerB (May 7, 2018)

The #1 guy in my TBS class was the only one to get CI/HUMINT. He was 1 out of 250. I can assure you, it's not nearly as cool as it sounds (as an O).


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2018)

Most HET officers will attach to infantry battalions on deployment and conduct tactical HUMINT. Sometimes that’s on a base, sometimes it’s not. It’s a good MOS but all flavors of intel officers become generalists eventually. Not that there is anything wrong with that. I’ve heard there are lots of great opportunities out there for intel officers.


----------

